# Holy Grail of Pet Websites



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I just found this little gem through Facebook, and I have to share it with everyone. 

Pet Supplies: cat and dog food, toys, treats | Pet products from PetFlow.com

From what I understand, you can set up a subscription and have your pets food delivered to your house, and it looks like it will deliver anywhere in the US. I'm not sure how much the subscriptions are for that, but I took a look at the brands of food they have, and the selection is amazing. I saw Blue Buffalo, Wellness, Fromm, Stella & Chewy's, and many many others. And the prices are no more than what I've seen at my local petsmart. 

On top of this subscription and being able to get your dog food (or cat food) delivered to your house, they have EVERYTHING. Grooming supplies, clothes, leashes, harness, collars (all available in this cool LED option), toys, treats, supplements, beds, you name it- it's on this website. For a very reasonable price. Something that jumped out at me is right now they have 6 inch bully sticks on sale for $0.99 each! Anyway, figured we'd share with y'all. And if anyone tries out the food subscription thing let me know how you feel about it, it would be nice to not have to drive 30 minutes to get Sophie and Keiko's food! Lol

Love, 
Sophie, Ashley, and Keiko Kitty


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Ashley -- first -- I'm so glad to see you posting on SM again. It's been a while and you've been missed. Glad you and Sophie are back.

Love this website. Thanks for sharing. I'll have to do a little more exploring on it, but it does look interesting.

BTW -- how are you and how is precious Sophie?


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Ashley -- first -- I'm so glad to see you posting on SM again. It's been a while and you've been missed. Glad you and Sophie are back.
> 
> Love this website. Thanks for sharing. I'll have to do a little more exploring on it, but it does look interesting.
> 
> BTW -- how are you and how is precious Sophie?




Lynn, 

We have missed everyone too! It's just insane how life can get away from you. We are doing very well! Washington is having a heat wave, and as this isn't typical almost no one has air conditioning, so we're just hanging in here, trying to stay cool until it passes! Sophie is amazing, I can't believe she'll already be TWO years old on the 6th. She's grown up so much! Well, age wise at least. She's still my very tiny playful little puppy personality wise and physically. Most people are shocked when I tell them she's not 3 or 4 months old, she just has such a "puppy" face. Thank you for checking in on us 

-Sophie and Ashley


----------

